# Saber duración de batería



## sephirot (Jun 28, 2006)

Hola a todos, tengo una pequeña duda, y es que como se puede calcular de manera aproximada la duración que tendrán unas baterias que alimentan un determinado circuito con una potencia conocida. Me explico; resulta que las baterías de los coches y algunas pilas recargables, indican la cantidad de miliamperios que son capaces de suministrar en una hora, pero por ejemplo, en las pilas de botón de 3V y las del tipo AA de 1,5V no pone nada. Supongo que para cada fabricante la duración de la batería será distinta.

¿Alguien sabe algo sobre este tema?

Saludos y aupa España, aunque ahora estemos decaidos


----------



## Mawwal (Jun 28, 2006)

Hola, la duración de una pila es un mundo. Como bien dices, la capacidad de las pilas varía de un fabricante a otro pero todas se mantiene en un margen bastante acotado.
Como ejemplo te puedo dar Duracell (de las mejorcitas), las AAA tienen una capacidad de 1150 mAh y las AA tienen una capacidad de 2850 mAh.
Si sabes la potencia P y conoces la tensión V a la que trabajas puedes calcular facilmente la corriente de consumo.
Por ejemplo, si la potencia es 300 mW y la tensión 3 V, poniendo dos pilas AAA de las que he mencionado anteriormente te sale lo siguiente:
P=VxI, I=P/V con lo que tu corriente es de 100 mA. y las pilas te durarán 1150/100= 11,5 horas.


----------



## sephirot (Jun 28, 2006)

Hola Mawwal, gracias por tu respuesta y por tu ejemplo. Pero viendo éste me surgió otra duda. Decías que para conseguir los 3V de tu ejemplo usamos dos pilas AAA (en serie). Ahora bien, la corriente que circula por estas pilas, al estar en serie es la misma, ¿pero sigue suministrando la asociación de estas pilas 1150 mAh?

Saludos.


----------



## Mawwal (Jun 29, 2006)

Sí, cada pila suministra 1150 mAh, así que ambas doblan la tensión pero mantienen la carga igual (se supone que puestas en serie claro). Si las pusieras en paralelo mantendrías el voltaje de 1.5 V pero doblarías la carga a 2x1150mAh.


----------

